# Me gusta Italia....



## tatuviejo

"Me gusta Italia porque hablan Italiano"/    
Como se traduce esto? 
Quedo muy agradecido por la colaboración !


----------



## irene.acler

Mi piace l'Italia perché parlano italiano.


----------



## tatuviejo

irene.acler said:


> Mi piace l'Italia perché parlano italiano.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Muchas gracias Irene por tu gentil colaboración! 
Me resta una duda : Entonces .....?qué significa "GRADISCO"?....que es lo que me traduce BABELFISH de Altavista?
Saludos !!


----------



## Cristina.

Gradire significa agradar/agradecer/gustar/apetecer.
Gradisca (= guste) es el nombre de la prostituta de la película de Fellini "Amarcord" (loc.romagnola , "a m' arcord" = io mi ricordo).


----------



## tatuviejo

Cristina. said:


> Gradire significa agradar/agradecer/gustar/apetecer.
> Gradisca (= guste) es el nombre de la prostituta de la película de Fellini "Amarcord" (loc.romagnola , "a m' arcord" = io mi ricordo).
> "Gradisca" = ¿Gusta? /¿Quiere? se dice cuando alguien se sirve en un planto delante de otra persona.



------------------------------------------------------------------------


Entonces...?estaría mal decir: "gradisco"..... en vez de : "mi piace"?

Perdón por abusar de tu tiempo !!
Gracias !


----------



## Cristina.

Se dice mi piace X (me gusta X)
Gradisco il tuo invito (agradezco /me agrada tu invitación)
Gradire y agradar vienen de "grado", tienen la misma etimología, y como puedes ver se parecen.

Gradisco - agradezco- agrada son muy parecidas en la forma, ¿no?

¿Tú en español qué dices, me gusta París o me agrada París?
Agradar es más formal que gustar.Gradire se usa muchísimo menos que piacere:
Por ej, me agrada su compañía :Mi fa piacere la sua compagnia.
Me gusta/agrada Italia : Mi piace l'Italia (no se puede decir gradisco l'Italia)
¿Quiere/le apetece una taza de café?: Gradisce una tazza di caffé? (más formal), pero también se puede decir: Vuole/desidera una tazza di caffé?

Gradite? /Voglia gradire : ¿Gusta? (en una comida cuando te sirves en el plato)
Gradirei un bicchiere d'acqua:¿podría darme un vaso de agua?
Voglia gradire i miei più sentiti auguri: Acepte mi más sincera felicitación.

Como ves, gradire es formal.


----------



## claudine2006

tatuviejo said:


> "Me gusta Italia porque hablan Italiano"/
> Como se traduce esto?
> Quedo muy agradecido por la colaboración !


Mi piace l'Italia perché lì si parla l'italiano.


----------



## xeneize

En italiano se puede decir tambièn "mi aggrada", pero es aún más formal o restringido.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, de hecho en este caso no lo utilizaría. "Aggradare" sólo se usa en contextos formales y escritos.


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> En italiano se puede decir tambièn "mi aggrada", pero es aún más formal o restringido.


 


tatuviejo said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Entonces...?estaría mal decir: "gradisco"..... en vez de : "mi piace"?
> 
> Perdón por abusar de tu tiempo !!
> Gracias !


En esta frase no quedaría bien.


----------



## tatuviejo

Totalmente claro para mi después de estas  colaboraciones. Muchas gracias a todos los que  dedicaron su tiempo.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo "Gradisco París" lo entendería como "Agradezco (A alguien) París"


----------



## tatuviejo

Neuromante said:


> Yo "Gradisco París" lo entendería como "Agradezco (A alguien) París"



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Neuromante:
Mira lo qué dice Cristina más arriba:


"¿Tú en español qué dices, me gusta París o me agrada París?
Agradar es más formal que gustar.Gradire se usa muchísimo menos que piacereor ej, me agrada su compañía :Mi fa piacere la sua compagnia.
Me gusta/agrada Italia : Mi piace l'Italia (no se puede decir gradisco l'Italia)"


Lo dejo para ustedes...los que saben !
Creo que entraste a la jaula de los Leones!!...JÍ JÍ JÍ 
Muchas gracias por tu colaboración...un cordial abrazo !


----------



## Neuromante

tatuviejo said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Estimado Neuromante:
> Mira lo qué dice Cristina más arriba:
> 
> 
> "¿Tú en español qué dices, me gusta París o me agrada París?
> Agradar es más formal que gustar.Gradire se usa muchísimo menos que piacereor ej, me agrada su compañía :Mi fa piacere la sua compagnia.
> Me gusta/agrada Italia : Mi piace l'Italia (no se puede decir gradisco l'Italia)"
> 
> 
> Lo dejo para ustedes...los que saben !
> Creo que entraste a la Jaula de los Leones!!...JÍ JÍ JÍ
> Muchas gracias por tu colaboración...un cordial abrazo !


 
No se puede precisamente por lo que he puesto arriba, si no me equivoco más que de costumbre. Solo quería explicar el motivo de esa imposibilidad. De todos modos, no te preocupes, ninguno de ellos me ha mordido hasta la fecha


Y respondiendo a tu pregunta:
Usaría una forma o la otra según el contexto y lo que quisiera dar a entender.


----------



## xeneize

No, Neuromante, no es que no se pueda por eso, no se puede porque....no se puede
"Io gradisco Parigi (París)" no existe en italiano, no se dice, no querría decir nada, ni siquiera lo de agradecer.
Un italiano no lo entendería así, en absoluto.
Vos podés "gradire" una coca-cola, no París....
Y agradecer, en ese caso, sería "ringraziare", no "gradire".

Saludos


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Yo "Gradisco París" lo entendería como "Agradezco (A alguien) París"


Agradecer tiene otro significado, sería _ringrazio_.
_Gradire_ significa apetecer, gustar.


----------



## tatuviejo

Qué bueno se puso esto!!
Gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración. Mientras ustedes, replican, 
polemizan, discrepan....y sobretodo aportan valiosa contibución en el Foro, nosotros, apenas aprendices del idioma, aprendemos un montón. Nunca imaginé que tirando ese:"me gusta......", abriría tal constructivo debate!. 
Se ve que sobre :"gustos"  no hay nada escrito ...hé hé.
Cordialísimo saludo a todos!!.


----------

